# Speer Gold Dot...



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I just bought some of these for SD and they are purdy....What metal are the cases made out of..steel? nickel? are they re-loadable?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

nickel-plated brass, so yes they are reloadable

funny, 'cause I'm always pulling them out of the aluminum buckets at the range...:mrgreen:


----------

